# Frage zu Encodingproblem bei einer Datenbankanbindung



## pkm (27. Aug 2020)

Ich habe mal eine Frage, mit der ich nicht so recht wusste, unter welcher Rubrik ich diese posten soll. Ich bastle gerade an einem Übungsprojekt. Ich habe vor, Texte von einem 
html-Dokument aus in eine postgreSQL zu schreiben. Alle meine html-Dokumente haben UTF-8 als Charset: 

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">

Die DB-Verbindung stelle ich wie folgt her: conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcostgresql://localhost:5432/forum?characterEncoding=UTF-8", "postgres", "root");

Wenn ich nun aber Texte mit Umlauten als Input in die html-Seiten eingebe, werden die Umlaute nicht richtig dargestellt,

obwohl die Umlaute der Strings richtig in der postgreSQL-DB stehen.  

Die Browser, die ich verwende, stellen die Umlaute korrekt dar. 

Daher meine Frage: An was könnte es sonst noch liegen, dass die Umlaute inkorrekt dargestellt werden, zumal meines Wissens das Standardencoding von postgreSQL UTF-8 ist?


----------



## mrBrown (27. Aug 2020)

pkm hat gesagt.:


> obwohl die Umlaute der Strings richtig in der postgreSQL-DB stehen.





pkm hat gesagt.:


> Die Browser, die ich verwende, stellen die Umlaute korrekt dar.



An welcher Stelle werden die Umlaute falsch dargestellt?


----------

